# LED lighting



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok guys , I was at the Atlanta RV show yesterday and I saw several units with the new led lighting. I was told it is an easy fix to convert mine  from the old type light bulbs to the new LED type. So my question is ,,just how hard is this project, I am talking about the labor not the expense of the new lighting I know they are costly, but I don't have to them all at one time.  All input an opinion is respected


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 26, 2013)

Hollis,
We are selling a lot of LED bulbs that replace the standard bulbs.  Tell me the numbers on your bulbs and I can quote you the LED swap.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ken the one I am looking at are the 1147 & C921, the next one will be the fluorescent one. I will need 12 of the 1147 & 6 of the C921. Ken is as easy as to remove the old one and replace it with the LED, or is there some type of wiring that needs to be done?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope, just replace the bulb...I will have Linda look at this on Monday


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2013)

ALSO the Satelite I ask you about last week, I know you forgot about it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 26, 2013)

Brain froze in the cold weather....


----------



## LEN (Jan 27, 2013)

I've done about 1/2 my coach in LED, more trouble getting the covers off than changing the bulbs. Make sure on the LED's of the type of light given off. they come from soft blue to bright white. The tub type I have not done yet $$$$. Will order online and put them together, it is rather straight forward with good pic's ans instructions online, you must take the ballist out and do a bit of rewire with the ballist out. We did the ones we use the most(on time) and cut the 12 volt use by a bundle. "Now if they make cheap solar and cheap inverter that uses 1/4 the power I'll be better to go"

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Len, I was going to look into the flourescent later. I have heard they was a more work involved in them. But I will get them soon. we are looking at the bright white for these old eyes.


----------



## LEN (Jan 28, 2013)

The Tube type take a bit to do but are cheap. $20 in LEDS is 16 feet of LEDS in a strip ONLINE, you can cut in lengths in 3 LED increments, solder or snap on wires and wire like any 12 volt. Some are using from 2 to six strips per light fixture depending on light output wanted and pull the backing off the adhesive and stick the strip on. You pull the ballast and wire parallel. Some are using switch's with 2-4-6 or what ever number to turn on. The other lights are just plug and play you just must know what color & brightness light output you wish.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jan 28, 2013)

Just make sure they are for interior rv lighting.  Saw some in Flying J today that said replaces 1156 white super bright.  Replaced the ones over the dinenette and no good.  Looked and they say auto turn or backup LOL.  Oh well only out 20 bucks and guess I can put then in back up lights


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well next time put on your glasses nash so you read what they are for


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2013)

Well you know me Hollis "if it's a 1156 all should be the same"  LOL  I'm still from the old school. You know "back when a coke was only a coke,a screw was a screw and bisquits didn't come in a can"  LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2013)

boy do I remember those days


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2013)

My memory is gone but those days stick with me.  Guess it was just simpler times LOL.


----------



## brodavid (Mar 12, 2013)

i am only 60 years old and i remember those (simpler) days

lpve and prayers to all from our family to yours


----------

